# 2nd movement for Trio for Clarinet, Cello and Piano



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/704f274e0b4f9d1e3142760e1872a96774309dd2


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

It's not bad, but what type of music are you composing? ...all those parallel 5th's kills me everytime I hear the music actually xD, you need to use inversions and they might sound better than using them in the root position (PM5 or 1 3 5), Also you need to learn more about leading tones and harmony, but I guess some of it's harmony is heartbreaking for me (don't take it as an offense). I liked the song and I tried to understand what you did, you did an amazing job with that and I appreciate more of the artist that he showed that he composed with no problem at all. In spite of having such mistakes like leading tone. The Cello in the upper parts, instead of the bass clef you could have used the Tenor Clef and make the cellist having less problem understanding and reading the notes... later, when it went to the lower register you could have used the bass clef... but in this case I guess it is fine since you didn't go for high register of collateral notes.. ( I often do that when I want the player have less trouble reading the notes). Overall it's not a bad work, I kinda enjoy it. xD


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

thanks Ricardo, I am currently working my way through gradus parnassus and harmonic practice in tonal music. Give me 6 months and you will see great improvement.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Your penchant -- accidental, I'm sure -- for all root position chords all the time is absolutely deadening for the ear.

Mix it up a bit


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Pay more attention to the movement of individual lines. In addition to solving your root position problem, you'll find that some of the really awkward moments will be less so. I'm thinking particularly of the piano bass ostinato with the cello moving against it, occasionally moving in similar motion to a dissonance, like a major 2nd, _while crossing_. This is at the very least disorienting.

Also, your theme is inescapably reminiscent of the trio of Schubert's 9th, 2nd movement.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Jyg2uG0GbXM#t=378s


----------



## pluhagr (Jan 2, 2012)

Watch out as well for the playability of the piano, especially in the left hand. You have some intervals which are impossible to play.


----------

